# Close call on the Chagrin!



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

So today, I decided to try the Chagrin for smallies, solo, since the Rocky has yet to give any up for me. Long story short, I'm still a smallie virgin on the fly! I don't know why I can't get into 'em with my fly rod?! But back to the story:

Anyway, at the end of one of my swings, I take a step down stream, then another; planning my next cast. On that second step, I find myself knee-deep in "quicksand"!!! I stood still for a moment, trying not to lose my balance or my hold on firm ground with my other leg. The last thing I wanted to do was accidentally shift my weight forward, and fall hands-first into more quicksand! 

Once I was stable, I tried putting all my weight on the good leg while lifting up on the sunken one. No dice, and I could tell it wasn't happenin' that way either. It felt like a Chinese finger trap; the harder you pulled, the tighter it's grip got! My only other option was to sit down behind me, on the good ground (luckily I was only in about a foot of water -- tops!) and try to "scoot" my way out of it. Slowly but surely I was able to inch my way out of it, using my arms and good leg as leverage, and my butt to hold the ground I gained. All while trying not to dunk my phone in my chest pocket! 

Was kind of an eye-opening experience, since the ground looked exactly the same as it had for several hundred feet prior! If I had been with a buddy, I probably could've gotten out fairly easily using him as leverage, but being solo it was much more difficult! I never felt in danger, or even out-of-control, but if it had been in deeper water, it could've easily been a more hairy situation! 

Have any of you ever had a quicksand experience while wading?


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Glad you're ok! Scary stuff for sure. I had something wading a pond early in the season. My friend (150lbs w/ full gear) and I (270lbs stark naked) were having casting over and through thick cat tails at a local pond so the solution was to mat down some stalks and stand on them in a foot or so of water. Occasionally they would crack and pop a bit and bang your in an inch deeper on the water. The last time it went pop and I was in muck just above my knees, both legs and a foot of water above that. I was close enough to shore to toss my fly rod and back pack to the bank and twist my torso around to crawl out. If I was 2 feet further from shore I would have had a real problem.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

wow that's some scary stuff there. I fish the chagrin a lot so I will keep my eyes open for it now. I never even thought to look for quicksand there.

Thanks for the public service announcement!


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, that is scary and it just happened to me today as my son watched. I was walking on some pretty solid ground about a foot deep but I was trying to cast a wooly bugger closer to the weed beds and then I walked into some weeds and my foot immediately started sinking up to my knee...I had to fall on my butt to so that I could scoot out. My son laughed his butt off and I did as well but it did make my sph*ncter tighen up for a sec.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep - - that's happened to me a couple of times...so now I only wade if I can see the bottom and there's gravel or rocks...I avoid all sandy bottoms period.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Those "quicksandy" areas of silt will stack up after heavy flows.
Cuyahoga is downright nasty in spots like that...


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

This silt is definitely scary stuff, I fish alot solo. Have had some situations myself, on Chagrin mostly; and happened especially on a certain branch of it. Have become very leary of solid brown bottoms, with no sand or rocks visible. Be carefull when by yourself, and keep cell phone high and dry guys.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

The crazy part was that the bottom looked EXACTLY the same the whole stretch that I fished. (which wasn't much, because I went home after that! lol) It was just that one spot that was soft!

The other deceiving part was that the bottom was a sandy gravel mix, about 50/50 on the top layer. Enough gravel, and not enough sand to be considered dangerous on appearance. Maybe the high flows, like creekcrawler said, pushed gravel overtop the quicksand?

As far as location goes, I was at Daniels Park. Started by the 90 bridge, working downstream, and got into the bad spot just before that other creek joins by the 84 bridge. Was on the east side of the river, maybe 10 yards before the 2 join.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

This thread points out why I (especially being in my 60s) invested in a Folstaf collapsible wading staff. It not only steadies you, but allows you to "feel" the bottom surface & depth around you. 
That also brings up an offer from me & I'm going on the honor system here. I use a 3/4" Folstaff but also have a short (45" X 1/2") Folstaf gathering dust here when it could actually be saving lives and/or preventing injury. These staffs ALL cost $100.00 or thereabouts new & this one is used in good shape, but if I could find a fisherman or woman who can't spend $100.00, but IS in need of safety, & willing to "pay it forward" by sharing knowledge and/or equipment with others (especially to children), I will ship it to you at no cost. Keep in mind, I expect this to be used & appreciated by the recipient, NOT sold for a quick profit & I am taking you at your word that you WILL use it & share your love & knowledge of fly fishing with others. 
Mike


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the offer Mike! Definitely renews my faith in OGF, and humanity, knowing that there are still people like you out there!!! 

Unfortunately I'd be pretty inept in sharing any knowledge of fly fishing; as I'm the one that needs a helper!  Just started last fall. I'd also be unable to take that from you in good conscience, as I'm doin' ok financially... But I _will_ look into getting one since I now know that they exist, and now have a clue of what to buy!

But thanks again for the generous offer, I really appreciate it! Maybe another OGF'er could use it?



ohiotuber said:


> This thread points out why I (especially being in my 60s) invested in a Folstaf collapsible wading staff. It not only steadies you, but allows you to "feel" the bottom surface & depth around you.
> That also brings up an offer from me & I'm going on the honor system here. I use a 3/4" Folstaff but also have a short (45" X 1/2") Folstaf gathering dust here when it could actually be saving lives and/or preventing injury. These staffs ALL cost $100.00 or thereabouts new & this one is used in good shape, but if I could find a fisherman or woman who can't spend $100.00, but IS in need of safety, & willing to "pay it forward" by sharing knowledge and/or equipment with others (especially to children), I will ship it to you at no cost. Keep in mind, I expect this to be used & appreciated by the recipient, NOT sold for a quick profit & I am taking you at your word that you WILL use it & share your love & knowledge of fly fishing with others.
> Mike


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I've seen the same thing on the Chagrin.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been into it twice, both times on small, winding streams when I was fishing alone. Both were areas of low current behind obstructions. The first time I was wading behind a beaver dam. Like you said, the more I tried to fight my way free, the deeper I sank. I was genuinely scared that time, as I was swallowed up to thigh level and fearing my waders might fill up as I was struggling.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Happened to me back in the early 60's. And at the Chagrin but up by the North Reservation east of 91. Same deal, after a recent heavy flow.

Pre cellphone days and really up the well known creek without a paddle. 

I was able to brace on the leg on solid bottom, and by maintaining a steady pull on the other leg, I was able to pull out of my hip boot. Fell back into the river, and was able to get back up. 3 FOW


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

PM sent to Mike


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Seen quite a few areas like this on the Vermilion this week. Just got to be very careful especially after a major flooding occurred.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

this happened to me fishing the cuyahoga! i was walking the shoreline and i stepped in a spot that seemed not too wet and bam im waste deep in mud! luckily i was able to army crawl my way out


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Man, waist deep?! That had to be one hell of a surprise!


----------

